# League of Legends WIFI problem



## Paleika (Jul 8, 2010)

I started playing LOL awhile ago on my Dell laptop (Vista, Core Duo, 64 bit) which has built in wifi and never had any problems with lag ect. Recently I moved to a new house and for whatever reason my laptop absolutely wont connect to the wifi here, so I bought a Belkin wifi adapter. It seems to work fine for browsing the internet, but when I try to play LOL crazy things start happening. At first the game would just lag (by lag, I mean the dead minions would stay on the screen fighting and I would be unable to control myself for a couple of seconds), then the past couple of days I can no longer tell when I am lagging or not, because the dead minions just stay on my screen even when I can play in real time. I was thinking about getting a better wifi adapter, but someone else told me that the one I have now should technically be good enough to play LOL, so I have no idea how to fix my problem.

* Just a side note, I can play LOL just fine on another similar laptop that has wifi built in. Which makes me question my assumption that the wifi signal is to blame.

Thanks for any help!


----------

